# XTZ vs Mobilepre/ECM8000



## fight4yu (May 31, 2010)

Hi. I am considering the following options:

1) XTZ Room Analyzer software/mic combo -~$230
2) MobilePre + ECM8000 + RS SPL meter + REW (free of course ) ~$200

So, the cost is about the same, but I am wondering which is a better option. Any comments on the comparison between the 2?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: xtz vs mobilepre/ECM8000*

I have both of those (and more) and I find that I use the xtz more than anything simply because of the simplicity and convenience. It ain't as versatile as other options but, for what it does, it is a breeze.

Kal


----------



## fight4yu (May 31, 2010)

*Re: xtz vs mobilepre/ECM8000*

Thanks a lot. I think so too. Everything integrated and no messing around... 
BTW, do you know if the XTZ can also act as measuring SPL? (or does it need SPL measurement like REW do for calibrating?)


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: xtz vs mobilepre/ECM8000*



fight4yu said:


> Thanks a lot. I think so too. Everything integrated and no messing around...
> BTW, do you know if the XTZ can also act as measuring SPL? (or does it need SPL measurement like REW do for calibrating?)


I think so but I cannot recall. I do know it will give you in-band SPL as part of the RTA function. You can download the manual from the website and look.


----------



## ERAU23 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: xtz vs mobilepre/ECM8000*



Kal Rubinson said:


> I think so but I cannot recall. I do know it will give you in-band SPL as part of the RTA function. You can download the manual from the website and look.


Kal- Can you contrast these two a little more? What key features do you use most on each and which are nice to have but not used very often? I understand that XTZ is a turn-key product and REW is not, but beyond this I'm not sure. 

I'm planning to get one of these to help intergrate my mains and sub and try to indentify placement problems and potential room treatment areas.

Thanks- Ed 

P.S. Still want those pictures (from another fourm) of your daugthers set-up when you have time of course.:help:


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: xtz vs mobilepre/ECM8000*



ERAU23 said:


> Kal- Can you contrast these two a little more? What key features do you use most on each and which are nice to have but not used very often? I understand that XTZ is a turn-key product and REW is not, but beyond this I'm not sure.


Since my room setups are pretty stable, I use XTZ all the time to assess the performance of roomEQs and speaker placement for reviews. Its simplicity and limited variables make it ideal for that. OTOH, for setup _ab initio_ and for developing comprehensive corrections, REW is superior because of flexibility and control options. There is nothing that XTZ can do that REW cannot do better but only with encumbering the extra boxes/cables and more complex operations. 

Kal


----------



## ERAU23 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: xtz vs mobilepre/ECM8000*



Kal Rubinson said:


> Since my room setups are pretty stable, I use XTZ all the time to assess the performance of roomEQs and speaker placement for reviews. Its simplicity and limited variables make it ideal for that. OTOH, for setup _ab initio_ and for developing comprehensive corrections, REW is superior because of flexibility and control options. There is nothing that XTZ can do that REW cannot do better but only with encumbering the extra boxes/cables and more complex operations.
> 
> Kal


Thanks for the comparsions between these two programs. This really helps me make the decision to aquire the REW and associated cables and equipment.

Thank you!
Ed


----------

